# The Beautiful Princess Cookie



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

This photo of Miss Cookie just made me go awwww.








Such a pretty little face.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She really is gorgeous and she knows it!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

She is beautiful. Her face is so smooth and just goes with her body. no bright colors just pop into it lol.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Like a supermodel pose!!!


----------

